
World Capitals Voronoi - prawn
https://www.jasondavies.com/maps/voronoi/capitals/
======
dron57
Really fascinating seeing which regions of the world correspond to their
closest capitals and which don't. Europe and Africa seem pretty close to what
they are on the real world map whereas large countries such as America, Russia
and China look nothing like the Voronoi.

I might be stretching it, but I think the Westphalian Nation State model
originating in Europe is why European nations have more "natural" borders with
respect to their capitals.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
What’s funny is that looking at the map of the North America, the United
States does it look that far off from the 1789 US map.

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/United_S...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/United_States_1789-08-1790.png)

------
legerdemain
Where's Malta?!

~~~
baddestpoet
It reaches over to Sicily and Calabria – the southernmost tip of Italy.

